# L'amante virtuale



## Lui (22 Aprile 2013)

Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti. 

Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale? 
Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.


dite dite.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili, i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...



Partendo dal presupposto che ho sempre detto che non mi interessa generalmente l'aspetto fisico di una persona, o meglio non è una cosa influente a farmi innamorare di lui direi che potrebbe capitarmi
Se parlando, chattando o che ne so mi incute interesse e dedico del tempo a questa conoscenza non escludo assolutamente di potermici innamorare.
Poi l'incontro, la conoscenza nel reale ecc ecc metterebbero alla prova il tutto


----------



## lunaiena (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...



Non lo so ...
ci penso...


----------



## Lui (22 Aprile 2013)

comprendo appieno, ma non pensi che spesso si possano dire tante bugie e che magari ci si trova bene con il virtuale e che all'imrpovviso, anche il solo timbro vocale, poffa farci passare la voglia?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> comprendo appieno, ma non pensi che spesso si possano dire tante bugie e che magari ci si trova bene con il virtuale e che all'imrpovviso, anche il solo timbro vocale, poffa farci passare la voglia?


La voce è fondamentale per me
Infatti ho scritto come prima cosa "parlando". Posso non conoscere l'aspetto, ma la voce no.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> *Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.*
> ...


Il virtuale è un mondo molto pericoloso, perché ti da un'idea distorta della realtà,  a tuo uso, consumo e piacimento. Peraltro è  un amplificatore di sensazioni pazzesco.  La risposta è non so se ti innamori ma di sicuro puoi auto suggestionarsti sino a ritenere di esserlo. Maneggiare con cura, molta cura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che ho sempre detto che non mi interessa generalmente l'aspetto fisico di una persona, o meglio non è una cosa influente a farmi innamorare di lui direi che potrebbe capitarmi
> Se parlando, chattando o che ne so mi incute interesse e dedico del tempo a questa conoscenza non escludo assolutamente di potermici innamorare.
> Poi l'incontro, la conoscenza nel reale ecc ecc metterebbero alla prova il tutto





Hellseven ha detto:


> Il virtuale è un mondo molto pericoloso, perché ti da un'idea distorta della realtà,  a tuo uso, consumo e piacimento. Peraltro è  un amplificatore di sensazioni pazzesco.  La risposta è non so se ti innamori ma di sicuro puoi auto suggestionarsti sino a ritenere di esserlo. Maneggiare con cura, molta cura.


Quoto entrambi. Perché si tratta di brevi analisi che tuttavia toccano i punti fondamentali della questione.
Però continuo a pensare che l'idea distorta si puó creare quando c'è volontà di trasmettere una mistificazione della propria realtà da una parte, e necessità di trovare riscontri ai propri desideri dall'altra. 
Ovvio che il virtuale, rispetto al reale, crea più facilmente una zona di "non verificato" che può essere prolungata o accorciata a piacimento.


----------



## Hellseven (22 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi. Perché si tratta di brevi analisi che tuttavia toccano i punti fondamentali della questione.
> Però continuo a pensare che l'idea distorta si puó creare quando c'è volontà di trasmettere una mistificazione della propria realtà da una parte, e _*necessità di trovare riscontri ai propri desideri dall'altra.*_
> Ovvio che il virtuale, rispetto al reale, crea più facilmente una zona di "non verificato" che può essere prolungata o accorciata a piacimento.


Quoto. verde. A me è successo quindi: vero, almeno per me !!!!!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2013)

Io mi sono virtualmente innamorato di Minni. Minni, voglio essere il tuo toy-quasiboy virtuale. Viè qua, bella polpettona fagiolona.


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...



già sai...

Ultimo Sangre:inlove::inlove::inlove:

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi sono virtualmente innamorato di Minni. Minni, voglio essere il tuo toy-*quasi*boy virtuale. Viè qua, bella polpettona fagiolona.



:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> comprendo appieno, ma non pensi che spesso si possano dire tante bugie e che magari ci si trova bene con il virtuale e che all'imrpovviso, anche il solo timbro vocale, poffa farci passare la voglia?


A me è successo l'inverso, qualche anno fa frequentavo una chat che poi divenne una specie di radio :smile:e mi proposero di partecipare attivamente creando un programma a radiofonico ad hoc di due ore dalle 22 alle 24 ( specifico che mio marito era perfettamente a conoscenza di tutto ciò) iniziai e mi ritrovai dopo un po' ad esser subissata di messaggi privati in chat di utenti maschili che si stavano invaghendo della mia voce :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: pensa te proprio l'opposto:rotfl::rotfl: comunque tornando in argomento direi che la prova del nove la può fare solo l'incontro e la conoscenza reale ,è possibile che il virtuale crei delle affinità ed a pagine forti ma alla luce del sole tutto può svanire :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

Interesse sì. Innamoramento lo escludo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Aprile 2013)

sì, è possibile


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, è possibile


Beh sta tenta....
CHe ne sapevo io che inviandoti un mms
tu ti innamoravi di me eh?

Io scherzavo sai quella volta? EH?

E come stanno le pirle di là?


----------



## Zod (22 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...


Innamorarsi no. Interessarsi si. Poi ci si incontra, e si fanno i conti con la realtá, a cominciare dall'eventuale distanza. 

Può essere molto bello, ma non andrei oltre i due mesi di flirt prima dell'incontro.

S*B


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che ho sempre detto che non mi interessa generalmente l'aspetto fisico di una persona, o meglio non è una cosa influente a farmi innamorare di lui direi che potrebbe capitarmi
> Se parlando, chattando o che ne so mi incute interesse e dedico del tempo a questa conoscenza non escludo assolutamente di potermici innamorare.
> Poi l'incontro, la conoscenza nel reale ecc ecc metterebbero alla prova il tutto


quoto
si.


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

certo che un interesse, una curiosità, un approccio va poi in ogni caso seguito dalla realtà, proprio come dice farfalla. però tutto può scaturire dal un congegno elettronico.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo che un interesse, una curiosità, un approccio va poi in ogni caso seguito dalla realtà, proprio come dice farfalla. però tutto può scaturire dal un congegno elettronico.


Ci sono amori letterari costituiti da carteggi epistolari.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono amori letterari costituiti da carteggi epistolari.


Il che sa di sfiga da lontano.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il che sa di sfiga da lontano.


O di sublime, più da vicino


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il che sa di sfiga da lontano.


:mrgreen::mrgreen: Letterariamente no.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O di sublime, più da vicino


Che profondità! Sono ammirata.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O di sublime, più da vicino


Madonna. No. Ma manco per scherzo.


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

certo è che un primo passo alla conoscenza avviene tramite questi giocattoli, poi scatta la simpatia, l'interesse reciproco, gli interessi comuni etc etc e si finisce per incontrarsi. ma in quel momento, finisce l'amore virtuale? quel neo, se non avesse avuto quel neo sulla punta del naso, e poi i baffi, una donna con i baffi, al giorno d'oggi, sarà pelosa ovunque, una neanderthal, non voglio pensare alle ascelle o peggio ancora all GS: Lecca quel gelato come se non ne avesse mai mangiato, me la immagino con il mio pipino,   oh mamma mia, no no. 
Ed io che la pensavo bella con il tacco 15. Che stupido.

helle7 raccontaci tu, che hai avuto esperienza.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che profondità! Sono ammirata.


Lei mi prende per i fondelli, Signora:mrgreen: Ma va bene lo stesso, anche gli sfottuti vanno in paradiso, forse


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo è che un primo passo alla conoscenza avviene tramite questi giocattoli, poi scatta la simpatia, l'interesse reciproco, gli interessi comuni etc etc e si finisce per incontrarsi. ma in quel momento, finisce l'amore virtuale? quel neo, se non avesse avuto quel neo sulla punta del naso, e poi i baffi, una donna con i baffi, al giorno d'oggi, sarà pelosa ovunque, una neanderthal, non voglio pensare alle ascelle o peggio ancora all GS: Lecca quel gelato come se non ne avesse mai mangiato, me la immagino con il mio pipino,   oh mamma mia, no no.
> Ed io che la pensavo bella con il tacco 15. Che stupido.
> 
> helle7 raccontaci tu, che hai avuto esperienza.


Ciao Lui..io faccio cosi',se capisco che ci sono affinita',propongo scambio foto,perche'mi sono rotto di 40 messaggi,per scoprire all'incontro,una donnetta squallida e ignorante.Quando ho fatto cosi',e quasi sempre andata bene..e guarda che io sono molto esigente,perche'quello che ho gia',non e'per tutti.
Potrei scrivere un libro,raccontando gli assurdi incontri che ho fatto...quante volte ho detto alla fine''ci risentiamo ''per poi diventare,impalpabile...........


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lei mi prende per i fondelli, Signora:mrgreen: Ma va bene lo stesso, anche gli sfottuti vanno in paradiso, forse


non vedo perchè non dovresti andarcci in paradiso, se lo desideri tanto. però sarà di una noia mortale, tutti li precisini vestiti di bianco, senza urla ne nulla, senza peccato. Non sarebbe meglio l'inferno? ti bruci di tanto in tanto, però vuoi mettere, quanti peccatori, quante diavolette ad aspettarci, musica, confusione, nessuna regola, un paradiso se vuoi.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo è che un primo passo alla conoscenza avviene tramite questi giocattoli, poi scatta la simpatia, l'interesse reciproco, gli interessi comuni etc etc e si finisce per incontrarsi. ma in quel momento, finisce l'amore virtuale? quel neo, se non avesse avuto quel neo sulla punta del naso, e poi i baffi, una donna con i baffi, al giorno d'oggi, sarà pelosa ovunque, una neanderthal, non voglio pensare alle ascelle o peggio ancora all GS: Lecca quel gelato come se non ne avesse mai mangiato, me la immagino con il mio pipino,   oh mamma mia, no no.
> Ed io che la pensavo bella con il tacco 15. Che stupido.
> 
> helle7 raccontaci tu, che hai avuto esperienza.


Beh se poi incontri la figlia di Fantozzi è meglio restare nel virtuale:mrgreen:.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lei mi prende per i fondelli, Signora:mrgreen: Ma va bene lo stesso, anche gli sfottuti vanno in paradiso, forse


No ero seria.


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar, non metterla sul personale, a me non interessa sta cosa. Non mi sono innamorato io. Certo i tuoi consigli a qualcuno gioveranno, quindi fai pure.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lui..io faccio cosi',se capisco che ci sono affinita',propongo *scambio foto*,perche'mi sono rotto di 40 messaggi,per *scoprire all'incontro,una donnetta squallida e ignorante*.Quando ho fatto cosi',e quasi sempre andata bene..e guarda che io sono molto esigente,perche'quello che ho gia',non e'per tutti.
> Potrei scrivere un libro,raccontando gli assurdi incontri che ho fatto...quante volte ho detto alla fine''ci risentiamo ''per poi diventare,impalpabile...........


Dalla foto vedi se è istruita? L'istruzione garantisce sesso migliore?


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh se poi incontri la figlia di Fantozzi è meglio restare nel virtuale:mrgreen:.


la babbuina ehhh la bambina cioè mariangela insomma. ahahahahah.

tu le assomigli un po?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non vedo perchè non dovresti andarcci in paradiso, se lo desideri tanto. però sarà di una noia mortale, tutti li precisini vestiti di bianco, senza urla ne nulla, senza peccato. Non sarebbe meglio l'inferno? ti bruci di tanto in tanto, però vuoi mettere, quanti peccatori, quante diavolette ad aspettarci, musica, confusione, nessuna regola, un paradiso se vuoi.


Secondo me sei scarsetto in teologia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lui..io faccio cosi',se capisco che ci sono affinita',propongo scambio foto,*perche'mi sono rotto di 40 messaggi,per scoprire all'incontro,una donnetta squallida e ignorante*.Quando ho fatto cosi',e quasi sempre andata bene..e guarda che io sono molto esigente,perche'quello che ho gia',non e'per tutti.
> Potrei scrivere un libro,raccontando gli assurdi incontri che ho fatto...quante volte ho detto alla fine''ci risentiamo ''per poi diventare,impalpabile...........


Nonno Micio, scusa ma tu hai scoperto che una sarebbe ignorante solo dopo averla vista e non dopo una quarantina di messaggi?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la babbuina ehhh la bambina cioè mariangela insomma. ahahahahah.
> 
> tu le assomigli un po?


I baffi li tolgo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nonno Micio, scusa ma tu hai scoperto che una sarebbe ignorante solo dopo averla vista e non dopo una quarantina di messaggi?


Era la mia stessa curiosità.


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me sei scarsetto in teologia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che centra la teologia. Paradiso ed inferno li immagino così. hai da ridire? e smettila di ridere.


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I baffi li tolgo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è già un passo avanti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che centra la teologia. Paradiso ed inferno li immagino così. hai da ridire? e smettila di ridere.


 Non sarebbero né premio né punizione.


----------



## Lui (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarebbero né premio né punizione.


immagina, puoi.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nonno Micio, scusa ma tu hai scoperto che una sarebbe ignorante solo dopo averla vista e non dopo una quarantina di messaggi?


nonno sarai tu amico,che forse porti male i tuoi 40 anni:smile:........
..sintetizzo troppo..hai ragione...intendevo che agli inizi le vedevo troppo presto,e trovavo sgradite sorprese
ora mi basta 1 email per lasciarle dove sonoi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nonno sarai tu amico,che forse porti male i tuoi 40 anni:smile:........
> ..sintetizzo troppo..hai ragione...intendevo che agli inizi le vedevo troppo presto,e trovavo sgradite sorprese
> ora mi basta 1 email per lasciarle dove sonoi


E la foto che c'entra? A me basta leggerti per capire come sei una foto che ti rivelasse come Clooney o Cicchitto non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la foto che c'entra? A me basta leggerti per capire come sei una foto che ti rivelasse come Clooney o Cicchitto non cambierebbe nulla.


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nonno sarai tu amico,che *forse porti male i tuoi 40 anni:smile:*........
> ..sintetizzo troppo..hai ragione...intendevo che agli inizi le vedevo troppo presto,e trovavo sgradite sorprese
> ora mi basta 1 email per lasciarle dove sonoi


Meno.
Ma poi non ho capito: cioè, prima dopo quaranta messaggi le vedevi e le trovavi volgarotte ed ignoranti ed adesso te ne basta uno? Giusto?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E la foto che c'entra? A me basta leggerti per capire come sei una foto che ti rivelasse come Clooney o Cicchitto non cambierebbe nulla.


Brunetta...succedeva che al momento dell'incontro avevi aspettative..invece trovavi dei catenacci.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta...succedeva che al momento dell'incontro avevi aspettative..invece trovavi dei catenacci.



ma tu sei un bell'uomo, Lothar?


----------



## Annuccia (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta...succedeva che al momento dell'incontro avevi aspettative..invece trovavi dei catenacci.


ma credo sia normale.....
se non hai un riferimento visivo immagini...
magari la tizia scrive bene...
ti dice che è alta bionda occhioni azzurri ecc ecc...
e magari è anche la verità...ma poi si gli occhi son quelli il colore dei capelli coincide ma il resto no...
nessuno credo che scriva sai..ho un bellissimo paio di occhi ma il resto fa...lascia a desiderare...

pure io assomiglio a sharon stone...(abbiamo la fronte identica...è una somiglianza no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...


Alla fine vince sempre il colpo d'occhio.

Certo che virtualmente si può comunque legare.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu sei un bell'uomo, Lothar?


E chissà cosa risponderà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta...succedeva che al momento dell'incontro avevi aspettative..invece trovavi dei *catenacci*.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lothar, abbi pazienza, ma perchè devi essere sempre così squalificante? :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu sei un bell'uomo, Lothar?


Spero! Però i gusti delle donne sono vari c'è chi trova Pitt un bambolotto e chi ha fatto una corte spietata a Giuliano Ferrara.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chissà cosa risponderà.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero! Però i gusti delle donne sono vari c'è chi trova Pitt un bambolotto e chi ha fatto una corte spietata a Giuliano Ferrara.



a me sembra una persona che punta molto sul fascino esteriore, fa "cinema"
...poi apre bocca...:singleeye:
tipo me, insomma


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma credo sia normale.....
> se non hai un riferimento visivo immagini...
> magari la tizia scrive bene...
> ti dice che è alta bionda occhioni azzurri ecc ecc...
> ...


Annuccia ascolta questa..mi e'stata raccontata...
tipa va a incontro,prima si scambiano le foto...lui sembra bel uomo...qdo lo vede rimane di sale..sai perche??..foto di 20 anni prima....capito che gente c'e'??
 a me e'capitato,senza foto..di trovare una che si definiva normale(peso..statura..etc)invece poteva rivaleggiare in tutto,con .............i corazzieri di Napolitano.....ahahhahah...be'pero'e'stata simpatica....sapessi cosa mi ha raccontato...


----------



## lothar57 (23 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E chissà cosa risponderà.


niente amico...sono presuntuoso e ho troppa autostima,credo di essere il centro del mondo...ma non arrivo a tanto.credo che un giudizio simile..non mi spetti..


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma credo sia normale.....
> se non hai un riferimento visivo immagini...
> magari la tizia scrive bene...
> ti dice che è alta bionda occhioni azzurri ecc ecc...
> ...


Inzio a pensare che Jb dica la verità quando dice che sono ingenua
A me non verrebbe mai in mente di mentire sul mio aspetto.....
Ma sarò strana eh


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Inzio a pensare che Jb dica la verità quando dice che sono ingenua
> *A me non verrebbe mai in mente di mentire sul mio aspetto.....
> Ma sarò strana eh


1) ovviamente ho sempre ragione e 2) non è ingenua, ma innocua.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta...succedeva che al momento dell'incontro avevi aspettative..invece trovavi dei catenacci.


Un pò come me insomma.
Che sembro una figa spaziale ventenne e invece sono una carampana oltre i 50


:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un pò come me insomma.
> Che sembro una figa spaziale ventenne e invece sono *una carampana oltre i 50
> 
> *
> :unhappy:


 che sggggoooooooooooooppppppppppp


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che sggggoooooooooooooppppppppppp



Lpo sai che ne dichiaro 73 mi sembra ma in effetti ne ho 52.
O 53?
Comunque è universalmente riconosciuto che sono oltre i 50


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lpo sai che ne dichiaro 73 mi sembra ma in effetti ne ho 52.
> O 53?
> Comunque è universalmente riconosciuto che sono oltre i 50


io ho deciso di abolire l'anagrafe. Oppure l'anno gregoriano. Sono solo convenzioni ed io non sono un tipo convenzionale:blank:
e che palle.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...



Dipende dal punto di vista che hai sull'utilizzo di internet, per me è un mero strumento e così lo uso, per altri è vita e quindi possono innamorarsi anche di altri.
Ciao


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2013)

*Son*



Daniele ha detto:


> Dipende dal punto di vista che hai sull'utilizzo di internet, per me è un mero strumento e così lo uso, per altri è vita e quindi possono innamorarsi anche di altri.
> Ciao


Son d'accordo con il sor daniele.A daniè ma questo avatar che cazzo c'entra con te?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho deciso di abolire l'anagrafe. Oppure l'anno gregoriano. Sono solo convenzioni ed io non sono un tipo convenzionale:blank:
> e che palle.


io sono piuttosto fiera dell'età che ho.
ci ho messo mezzo secolo per arrivarci così in forma, tutta una vita alle spalle non la rinnego di certo


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O di sublime, più da vicino



bellissimo si....
un amore che va al di la del carnale ... un'amore che si basa sullo spirito ddi una 
persona ...un amore che va al di là di tutte quelle cose che rendono l'uomo incapace 
di ragionare ....
un sogno che non si realizzerà mai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bellissimo si....
> un amore che va al di la del carnale ... un'amore che si basa sullo spirito ddi una
> persona ...un amore che va al di là di tutte quelle cose che rendono l'uomo incapace
> di ragionare ....
> un sogno che non si realizzerà mai...


Non amo che le rose che non colsi, insomma.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2013)

scusate, non ho letto tutto, sono entrato solo ora.
interessante come 3D

ritengo che forse la parola innamoramento è un po troppo profonda, forse interesse

non credo che potrei innamorarmi di una persona con la quale scambio opinioni
potrei avere un interesse, perchè questa persona comunica bene e il suo pensiero collima con il mio su molti argomenti
e ciò potrebbe portarmi a voler conoscere personalmente questa persona e, a quel punto frequentarla innamorandomi.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non amo che le rose che non colsi, insomma.



vorrei amare le rose senza coglierle 
lasciando che il tempo faccia il suo corso...
non mi piacciono i fiori recisi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scusate, non ho letto tutto, sono entrato solo ora.
> interessante come 3D
> 
> ritengo che forse la parola innamoramento è un po troppo profonda, forse interesse
> ...


ciao Gas!


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2013)

*amore platonico*

Il filo sottile del platonico amore ci vuole distanti, ci spoglia della carne, ci nega il desiderio e la fame dei sensi, dove nel nulla l’amore si perde. Esalterà solo la mente, con i pensieri, le parole, sostituiranno le carezze, mai più infuocati amplessi ma solo fiumi di frasi che scivolano in aridi canali. Amore platonico superbamente diabolico, fatto di sguardi, di pensieri di desideri che staccano l’anima dal corpo.
(Mirella Narducci)


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il filo sottile del platonico amore ci vuole distanti, ci spoglia della carne, ci nega il desiderio e la fame dei sensi, dove nel nulla l’amore si perde. Esalterà solo la mente, con i pensieri, le parole, sostituiranno le carezze, mai più infuocati amplessi ma solo fiumi di frasi che scivolano in aridi canali. Amore platonico superbamente diabolico, fatto di sguardi, di pensieri di desideri che staccano l’anima dal corpo.
> (Mirella Narducci)


Se mi propongo di scriverti 
una lettera d'amore 
il foglio si coprirà di sabbia 
o cenere o pozzanghere. 
Meglio amarti e, 
ancora nudi, 
raccomandarti i versi 
di qualche altro 
poeta che non ti ami.
(Alexis Diaz Pimienta)


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono piuttosto fiera dell'età che ho.
> ci ho messo mezzo secolo per arrivarci così in forma, tutta una vita alle spalle non la rinnego di certo



e chi la rinnega?
Io no di certo.
Anzi.


----------



## gas (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Gas!



ciao sbri...


----------



## Hellseven (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> certo è che un primo passo alla conoscenza avviene tramite questi giocattoli, poi scatta la simpatia, l'interesse reciproco, gli interessi comuni etc etc *e si finisce per incontrars*i. ma in quel momento, finisce l'amore virtuale? quel neo, se non avesse avuto quel neo sulla punta del naso, e poi i baffi, una donna con i baffi, al giorno d'oggi, sarà pelosa ovunque, una neanderthal, non voglio pensare alle ascelle o peggio ancora all GS: Lecca quel gelato come se non ne avesse mai mangiato, me la immagino con il mio pipino,   oh mamma mia, no no.
> Ed io che la pensavo bella con il tacco 15. Che stupido.
> 
> helle7 raccontaci tu, che hai avuto esperienza.


Col senno di poi, alla luce della mia esperienza, questo non deve accadere. O meglio, probabilmente accade, e o ci si attrae anche di persona oppure finsice lì, ma l'ideale è limitare il rapporto al virtuale, attraverso la mediazione del mezzo informatico. Perché? Perchè il rapporto attraverso il web ti consente di far durare a lungo quella fase emozionante e stimolante di conoscenza, scoperta, interazione con l'altro solo sul piano intellettivo e soprattutto, di continuare a fantasticare sull'interlocutore tutto quello che tu vorresti l'altro fosse e che magari anzi probabilmente non è ma che con la tua fantasia lo diventa. Insomma il web è perfetto per gestire al meglio la fase dell'invaghimento secondo me :smile:


----------



## babsi (23 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...



Innamorare è un parolone, succede, sì (proprio ora stanno trasmettendo un programma su Mtv che parla proprio di questo, Catfish), ma direi che se uno ci sta un minimo col senno cerca prima o poi di trasportare questa "relazione" sul piano reale, di conoscersi sul serio, e da lì decidere se andare avanti o meno.
Innanzitutto consiglierei subito alle persone coinvolte di cercare di avvicinarsi il più possibile alla realtà con l'altra persona, nel senso, non solo idealizzarla costruendosene un'immagine mentale che spesso non corrisponde a realtà, e solo scriversi o messaggiarsi, quanto piuttosto parlarci al telefono, scherzaci, vederla, insomma imparare anche ad apprezzarne tante piccole stupide cose come il suono della voce, il modo in cui sorride, un suo curioso tic; e poi, il passo più grande, incontrarsi, perchè solo così si può conoscere davvero una persona, non c'è niente da dire o da fare, per sapere se ci sentiamo a proprio agio con l'altro l'unica via è la realtà, non lo schermo.

Io personalmente sono sempre stata scettica nei confronti delle conoscenze virtuali, e per anni, nonostante bazzicassi la rete attraverso blog e varie, me ne sono sempre disinteressata e allontanata, vuoi perchè non era ciò che cercavo, vuoi per casualità, vuoi per semplice convinzione, ma cercavo sempre di mantenere quel limite cordiale di amicizia fra bloggers senza mai voler andare oltre.
L'unica volta in cui mi è capitato di essere invischiata in una conoscenza "virtuale", per così dire, dato che era nata lì in rete ma poi praticamente ci parlavamo a voce per skype e e chiacchieravamo per ore ed ore come niente fosse come persone normali che si sono conosciute in un contesto "reale", e quindi potendosi vedere-parlare e sentire e l'unica cosa che mancava di reale era il potersi "toccare" e vivere; beh quell'unica volta, ne ho sentito su di me la vischiosa potenza, ma anche i limiti, dato che comunque volevo andare oltre lo schermo per verificare se fosse una cosa reale o meno.
Di conseguenza penso che possano nascere interessi e legami anche forti, attraverso la rete, ma che se uno ha un minimo di testa riesce sempre a ridimensionare le cose e a dar loro il giusto peso, molto semplicemente.
Poi la gente a volte si sente molto molto sola e la rete diventa un rifugio per inventarsi castelli costruiti in aria.
E c'è anche da dire che a volte le parole scritte hanno una potenza mostruosa, sembrano magiche.
Ma noi non siamo solo ciò che scriviamo.
Siamo anche ciò che c'è al di fuori.
Per questo è necessario viversi nella vita di tutti i giorni per capirsi e conoscersi davvero, e non solo attraverso un pc.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il filo sottile del platonico amore ci vuole distanti, ci spoglia della carne, ci nega il desiderio e la fame dei sensi, dove nel nulla l’amore si perde. Esalterà solo la mente, con i pensieri, le parole, sostituiranno le carezze, mai più infuocati amplessi ma solo fiumi di frasi che scivolano in aridi canali. Amore platonico superbamente diabolico, fatto di sguardi, di pensieri di desideri che staccano l’anima dal corpo.
> (Mirella Narducci)



:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::confuso::confuso::diffi::diffi::diffi::blu::blu::blabla::blabla::santarellina::cell:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Col senno di poi, alla luce della mia esperienza, questo non deve accadere. O meglio, probabilmente accade, e o ci si attrae anche di persona oppure finsice lì, ma l'ideale è limitare il rapporto al virtuale, attraverso la mediazione del mezzo informatico. Perché? Perchè il rapporto attraverso il web ti consente di far durare a lungo quella fase emozionante e stimolante di conoscenza, scoperta, interazione con l'altro solo sul piano intellettivo e soprattutto, di continuare a fantasticare sull'interlocutore tutto quello che tu vorresti l'altro fosse e che magari anzi probabilmente non è ma che con la tua fantasia lo diventa. Insomma il web è perfetto per gestire al meglio la fase dell'invaghimento secondo me :smile:


Mah
la mia esperienza è semplicemente questa.
Ho incontrato sempre e solo le persone con cui il mezzo informatico andava improvvisamente stretto.

La fase che tu descrivi a persone come me rompe le balle da morire.

Cioè io sono molto per le affinità elettive.

A me incuriosisce per esempio sto aspetto...
Nella mia vita ho conosciuto nel reale persone
che mi hanno cercato nel web solo per dirmi qualcosa sulle mie esecuzioni musicali...

Sarà forse perchè ho una grande ironia nel discorso dell'invaghimento.

Se ripenso alla mia prima esperienza con una donna, che fu nel 2003...
Ero prevenutissimo
Mi dicevo, tenti desso, con la sfiga che ho intorno, sta qua sarà come dice Lothar, una rumena con cento kili per gamba, 

La cosa strana era che nessuno dei due accennò mai all'aspetto fisico.
Lei conosceva il mio per avermi visto ad un concerto, io non sapevo chi fosse lei...

E l'incontro fu solo per darle due cd che avevo registrato in un dato organo...
L'incontro fu in una città dove ero per concerti...una sera dopo le prove...

Tutto quello che poi avvenne nei due anni successivi è storia.

Se poi parlo del forum, ho incontrato tutte le persone che mi andava di incontrare, e quelle a cui proprio si sentiva che il rapporto virtuale stava stretto...

E' na cosa come dire...
Senti cazzo...troppa fatica scrivere, meglio parlarsi di persona no?

Nessuna persona mi ha detto di no.
E io no ho mai detto di no a nessuno.

Insomma per me conoscere una persona nel virtuale non esiste, per me è come solo un aggangio come se fossi stato in un cinema o giù di lì...

Insomma se volessi una donna amante virtuale...
Cioè e quale sarebbe di grazia l'emozione...

Dei su...
Bellissimo comunque quel film....aspetta...Viola....dove lei alla fine scopre che l'uomo per cui ha perso la testa in chat...è un brufoloso e timidotto ragazzino...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Innamorare è un parolone, succede, sì (proprio ora stanno trasmettendo un programma su Mtv che parla proprio di questo, Catfish), ma direi che se uno ci sta un minimo col senno cerca prima o poi di trasportare questa "relazione" sul piano reale, di conoscersi sul serio, e da lì decidere se andare avanti o meno.
> Innanzitutto consiglierei subito alle persone coinvolte di cercare di avvicinarsi il più possibile alla realtà con l'altra persona, nel senso, non solo idealizzarla costruendosene un'immagine mentale che spesso non corrisponde a realtà, e solo scriversi o messaggiarsi, quanto piuttosto parlarci al telefono, scherzaci, vederla, insomma imparare anche ad apprezzarne tante piccole stupide cose come il suono della voce, il modo in cui sorride, un suo curioso tic; e poi, il passo più grande, incontrarsi, perchè solo così si può conoscere davvero una persona, non c'è niente da dire o da fare, per sapere se ci sentiamo a proprio agio con l'altro l'unica via è la realtà, non lo schermo.
> 
> Io personalmente sono sempre stata scettica nei confronti delle conoscenze virtuali, e per anni, nonostante bazzicassi la rete attraverso blog e varie, me ne sono sempre disinteressata e allontanata, vuoi perchè non era ciò che cercavo, vuoi per casualità, vuoi per semplice convinzione, ma cercavo sempre di mantenere quel limite cordiale di amicizia fra bloggers senza mai voler andare oltre.
> ...


Bellissimo post.
Penso proprio come te, e anch'io ho vissuto sta roba con skipe...

Adesso però pensa che ho ripreso molto della mia vita solitaria, vado pochissimo in fb, pochissimo in skipe...tengo molto spento il cellulare ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mi sono reso conto che la rete mi prendeva troppo tempo...
E poi io ero scontento di me, in quanto dentro di me, sapevo di voler dedicare il tempo in altro modo...

Insomma anche nel coltivare le relazioni ci vuole tempo ed energia.


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d'accordo con il sor daniele.A daniè ma questo avatar che cazzo c'entra con te?:rotfl:


Oscuro, ma io sono orsacchiettiforme, no???? Pensa al carissimo orsacchiotto che ti dice "Troia, pentiti!!!" fa effetto, no???


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2013)

*Danie*



Daniele ha detto:


> Oscuro, ma io sono orsacchiettiforme, no???? Pensa al carissimo orsacchiotto che ti dice "Troia, pentiti!!!" fa effetto, no???


Secondo me no,ma come fai tu fai bene...:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (24 Aprile 2013)

daniele, t'immagini ti innamorassi virtualmente e lei, la vacca, ti facesse ancora una volta il copricapo? Virtuale intendo. minchia, diventeresti una bestia, più o meno come una vacca.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e chi la rinnega?
> Io no di certo.
> Anzi.


non ho capito quanti anni hai


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Nell'era d'oggi tutti con portatili,  i-pod, i-min, i-caz, e-sig etc etc. lavoriamo, compriamo, pianifichiamo, leggiamo, dialoghiamo, c'è anche chi si fa sesso, sempre attraverso questi diabolici strumenti.
> 
> Ci si può innamorare di una donna, o uomo in base ai gusti, virtuale?
> Cioè, un essere reale nella sua quotidianeità, dietro lo schermo, come lo siamo noi qui, ma virtuale come è una "voce" in chat.
> ...



Io trovo magnifico potersi innamorare virtualmente, anzi, in una certa misura, è pure preferibile ad esserne travolti nel mondo reale.
Qui si può essere migliori che sulla strada, si può essere falsi, bugiardi, coerenti, moderati e saggi senza essere smentiti da uno sguardo indagatore e con la sola fatica che comporta il ricordarsi che ruolo si sta recitando su ogni finestra aperta nello schermo.
Impagabile!


----------



## Gian (30 Aprile 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Innamorare è un parolone, succede, sì (proprio ora stanno trasmettendo un programma su Mtv che parla proprio di questo, Catfish), ma direi che se uno ci sta un minimo col senno cerca prima o poi di trasportare questa "relazione" sul piano reale, di conoscersi sul serio, e da lì decidere se andare avanti o meno.
> *Innanzitutto consiglierei subito alle persone coinvolte di cercare di avvicinarsi il più possibile alla realtà *con l'altra persona, nel senso, non solo idealizzarla costruendosene un'immagine mentale che spesso non corrisponde a realtà, e solo scriversi o messaggiarsi, quanto piuttosto parlarci al telefono, scherzaci, vederla, insomma imparare anche ad apprezzarne tante piccole stupide cose come il suono della voce, il modo in cui sorride, un suo curioso tic; e poi, *il passo più grande, incontrarsi*, perchè solo così si può conoscere davvero una persona, non c'è niente da dire o da fare, per sapere se ci sentiamo a proprio agio con l'altro *l'unica via è la realtà, non lo schermo*.
> 
> Io personalmente sono sempre stata scettica nei confronti delle conoscenze virtuali, e per anni, nonostante bazzicassi la rete attraverso blog e varie, me ne sono sempre disinteressata e allontanata, vuoi perchè non era ciò che cercavo, vuoi per casualità, vuoi per semplice convinzione, ma cercavo sempre di mantenere quel limite cordiale di amicizia fra bloggers senza mai voler andare oltre.
> ...


mi piace l'ultima frase grassettata!
rimarrà quasi inspiegabile la forza evocativa di una chattata su facebook...si dicono cose
che ad una persona nella vita reale forse o quasi sempre non si direbbero...
e il consiglio che hai dato è assolutamente condivisibile...uscire dal virtuale è l'unico
modo per comprendere davvero chi si ha di fronte.
Può essere fuorviante anche un ricco profilo facebook con tanto di foto!
specie se la persona non la si conosce nella realtà come avviene spesso.
Verificate personalmente: se conoscete nella realtà quella persona, quello che leggete
viene ricollegato al concetto che avete della persona in carne ed ossa.
capite il senso di quello che vuole dirvi, ve l'ha detto magari il giorno  prima al bar.
Se non la conoscete, potete solo fare ipotesi...potete essere affascinati dal suo
profilo, ma la realtà è un' altra cosa.
Avete presente la tipa affascinante in molte foto, ma che nella realtà si rivela
un' asina? A me è capitato e anche da poco.
Si è costruita un book, un catalogo, OK, molto bella la tua vita, ma se hai
una voce da asina non te la puoi cambiare. E le idee non sono splendide.

facebook è molto interessante perchè tra persone legate ad uno stesso
ambiente, ad una attività lavorativa, ad uno sport, a interessi comuni
nella stessa città, permette di valutarle perfettamente. Spesso la realtà
offre sorprese, e sono davvero ad ogni angolo! persone che immaginavamo
in un certo modo si rivelano curiosamente diverse. Può capitare di restare
affascinati (IL THREAD è AMORE VIRTUALE) e poi la realtà può celare
le più disarmanti disillusioni...

:unhappy: è questione di "allenamento":si chiude e si passa ad altro.  
saluto.


----------

